# سیستم عامل ها > سیستم عامل های آزاد > توسعه‌ی لینوکس و نرم افزارهای آزاد > آموزش: نصب  NetBeans IDE + JDK در Ubuntu

## Open-Source

[این بحث رو من توی Ubuntu تست کردم ، ممکن است که توی توزیع های دیگه هم جواب بده ، دوستان میتونند تست کنند]


*مقدمه:*
همونطور که دوستان میدونند ، خیلی از نرم افزار های موجود (خصوصا برای سیستم عامل هایی غیر از ویندوز) ، با جاوا نوشته میشن؛ مثلا IDE های قدرتمندی مثل NetBeans و Eclipse با جاوا نوشته شده اند و برای اجرا نیاز به Java Runtime دارند.

میتوان Java Runtime رو از توی مخازن Ubuntu نصب کرد(در صورت داشتن DVD Ubuntu یا از طریق اینترنت پر سرعت) ؛ ولی من قصد دارم شیوه Offline نصب JDK رو توضیح بدم.
JDK ، علاوه بر همراه داشتن Java Runtime (همون ماشین مجازی لازم برای اجرای برنامه های جاوا) ، کامپایلرهای جاوا را نیز دارد و میتوان از طریق یک IDE مثل NetBeans به راحتی به زبان جاوا برنامه نوشت.


*مراحل نصب JDK:*

*1*.از سایت Oracle ، آخرین ورژن JDK رو دریافت کنید.(توجه کنید که حتما JDK رو دریافت کنید نه JRE).
[همونطور که میدونید، Oracle ایران رو تحریم کرده ، :افسرده:  متونید از چیز شکن :شیطان:  استفاده یا از یه سایت دانلود دیگه اون رو دانلود کنید.]
- من خودم یک فایل با اسم "jdk-6u21-linux-i586.bin" رو دریافت کردم (JDK 6 Update 21_x86).
- من فایل "jdk-6u21-linux-i586.bin" توی Home ذخیره کردم.
- شما هم فایل خود رو توی Home ذخیره کنید که مراحل کار رو عین دستورات زیر انجام بدید.

*2.* بوسیله دستور زیر به فولدر opt برید:
cd /opt

*3.* درون فولدر opt یک فولدر به اسم java بسازید:
sudo mkdir java

*4.* درون فولدر java برید و یک فولدر به اسم 32 بسازید:

cd java
sudo mkdir 32


*5.* حال فایل مورد نظر (منظورم همون: jdk-6u21-linux-i586.bin) را به داخل فولدر 32 ، Move میکنیم :

sudo mv ~/jdk-6u21-linux-i586.bin /opt/java/32


*6.* فایل را باید بصورت executable در بیاوریم:

sudo chmod 755 /opt/java/32/jdk-6u21-linux-i586.bin


*7.* به درون فولدری که ساخته ایم میرویم:

cd /opt/java/32


*8.* فایل را اجرا و نصب آن را شروع میکنیم:

sudo ./jdk-6u21-linux-i586.bin

- اگر در موقع نصب سوالی در مورد license agreement پرسیده شد، با yes جواب دهید.

*9.*حالا باید به سیستم بفهمانیم که یه ورژن جدید از Java نصب شده است:

sudo update-alternatives --install "/usr/bin/java" "java" "/opt/java/32/jdk1.6.0_21/bin/java" 1

- اگر یک ورژن جدید تر روی سیستم باشد ، سیستم ممکن است پیغام خطا بدهد.

*10.* حالا باید به سیستم اعلام کنیم که این ورژن جدید Java رو ، پیش فرض قرار دهد:

sudo update-alternatives --set java /opt/java/32/jdk1.6.0_21/bin/java



*Remove*:
اگر خواستید جاوا رو که نصب کردید Remove کنید، کافی که فقط فولدری که با نام java ایجاد کردید را پاک کنید (البته مطمئن باشید که برنامه ای از این Java استفاده نمیکند):

gksudo nautilus

به
 File system -> opt
رفته و فولدر
 java 
رو
 Delete
کنید

----------


## Open-Source

- NetBeans یک IDE قدرتمند میباشد که با جاوا نوشته شده ، رایگان و Open Source میباشد(پس نیاز به Java Runtime دارد - پست قبلی را مطالعه کنید).
- این IDE در سیستم عامل هایی مثل مک ، ویندوز ، گنو/لینوکس و ... قابل اجرا میباشد.
- برای برنامه نویسی به زبان جاوا، بدون شک قدرتمند ترین IDE بحساب میآید.
- از زبان هایی مثل PHP,C,C++‎,Perl,Ruby,.... ، بخوبی پشتیبانی میکند.
- و....

*دانلود و نصب:*
NetBeans IDE در مخازن Ubuntu موجود میباشد (در مخازن Ubuntu 10.04 ورژن NetBeans 6.8 قرار دارد) ، و اگر اینترنت پر سرعت دارید میتوانید آن را نصب کنید.

ولی میتوانید آخرین ورژن آن را از سایت netbeans.org در یافت کرده و بصورت offline نصب کنید.(که هم اکنون آخرین ورژن ، 6.9.1 هست).
[با توجه به اینکه NetBeans ایران را تحریم کرده،نمیتوان از سایت آن چیزی دانلود کرد؛ یا از چیز شکن استفاده کنید یا از یک سایت دانلود دیگر اونو دانلود کنید].

من یک فایل به اسم "netbeans-6.9.1-ml-linux.sh" را دریافت و توی Home ذخیره کردم.

برای نصب آن کافی هست که دستور زیر را وارد کنید:

sudo sh netbeans-6.9.1-ml-linux.sh

----------


## saeedIRHA

> - NetBeans یک IDE قدرتمند میباشد که با جاوا نوشته شده ، رایگان و Open Source میباشد(پس نیاز به Java Runtime دارد - پست قبلی را مطالعه کنید).
> 
> 
> sudo sh netbeans-6.9.1-ml-linux.sh


در تکمیل توضیحات دوستمون باید اضافه کنم نصب کردن برنامه ی اینچنینی با کاربر root ترجیحا توصیه نمی‌شه
بخصوص اگر کاربر دیگه‌ای هم به کامپیوتر شما دسترسی‌ داره

chmod +x netbeans-6.9.1-ml-linux.sh && ./netbeans-6.9.1-ml-linux.sh

----------


## Open-Source

> در تکمیل توضیحات دوستمون باید اضافه کنم نصب کردن برنامه ی اینچنینی با کاربر root ترجیحا توصیه نمی‌شه
> بخصوص اگر کاربر دیگه‌ای هم به کامپیوتر شما دسترسی‌ داره
> 
> chmod +x netbeans-6.9.1-ml-linux.sh && ./netbeans-6.9.1-ml-linux.sh


میتونم بپرسم چرا؟!!

----------


## saeedIRHA

چون اگر ضعف امنیتی دارشون پیدا بشه کاربر میتونه به راحتی‌ سطح دسترسیشو به root ارتقا بده
کلا نصب کردن برنامها ی ثالث در لینوکس با کاربر root توصیه نمی‌شه،مگر اینکه دسترسی‌ root ضروری باشه, اطلاعات تکمیلی رو هم میتونید گوگل کنید ;)

----------


## mahdi68

سلام 
من netbeans 6.8 تو ubuntu از طریق package manager  نصب کردم بعد پلاگین مربوط به برنامه نویسی موبایل اضافه کردم . حالا وقتی میخوام پروژه اجرا کنم این پیغام میده :


> Http server is no running . start it first


من قبلا به صورت آفلاین نصب کرده بودم و مشکلی نبود ! چه جوری میتونم این مشکل حل کنم ؟
متشکرم

----------


## Open-Source

> سلام 
> من netbeans 6.8 تو ubuntu از طریق package manager  نصب کردم بعد پلاگین مربوط به برنامه نویسی موبایل اضافه کردم . حالا وقتی میخوام پروژه اجرا کنم این پیغام میده :
> من قبلا به صورت آفلاین نصب کرده بودم و مشکلی نبود ! چه جوری میتونم این مشکل حل کنم ؟
> متشکرم


شما مطمئن هستید که پروژه Main شما یک پروژه PHP نیست؟!
یادم توی ورژن 6.8 وقتی کلید RUN رو میزنی پروژه Main رو اجرا میکنه، احتمالا شما یه پروژه PHP دارید و موقع اجرا Http Server شما نصب یا اجرا نیست.

----------


## mahdi68

> شما مطمئن هستید که پروژه Main شما یک پروژه PHP نیست؟!
> یادم توی ورژن 6.8 وقتی کلید RUN رو میزنی پروژه Main رو اجرا میکنه، احتمالا شما یه پروژه PHP دارید و موقع اجرا Http Server شما نصب یا اجرا نیست.


مطمپن هستم پروژه Java ME  هست!
ادر صورتی که پروژه Java SE  باشه به درستی اجرا میشه

----------


## billguess

> مطمپن هستم پروژه Java ME  هست!
> ادر صورتی که پروژه Java SE  باشه به درستی اجرا میشه


افزونه ای به اسم
Mobility End to End
رو هم نصب کنید
اگر باز هم مشکل حل نشد علاوه بر بالایی TomCatرو هم نصب کن شاید حل شه

----------


## mhxygh

مي توانيد Netbeans 6.9.1  , JDK  را  از  اين  آدرس  دانلود كنيد:

ftp://ftp.cs.wcupa.edu/pub/rkline/general

----------


## pumper

آقا من یه مشکل دارم
وقتی  Netbeans  رو با یوزر معمولی نصب می کنم توی دایرکتوری /home/user نصب میشه و مشکل خاصی نداره.
اما اگه با یوزر روت نصب می کنم توی دایرکتوری /usr/lib اگه درست یادم باشه نصب میشه و موقع اجرا اگه بخوام چیزی رو کامپایل کنم اول که makefile  رو پیدا نمی کنه بعد هم که بهش آدرس میدی پیام میده که پرمیشن لازم واسه دسترسی نداره
من حتی رفتم و همه پیمیشن هارو به یوزرم دادم و عضو گروه root  کردمش 
دیگه نمی دونم چیکار کنم.
کسی کمک می کنه ؟ :گریه:

----------


## Open-Source

با gksu , بازش کن.
مثلا:
gksu "/usr/local/netbeans-6.9.1/bin/netbeans"

----------


## jalalx

سلام 
من می خوام Neat Beans رو روی g++ پیکر بندی کنم. می تونید مراحل رو برام تشریح کنید؟
باتشکر...

----------


## Open-Source

> سلام 
> من می خوام Neat Beans رو روی g++ پیکر بندی کنم. می تونید مراحل رو برام تشریح کنید؟
> باتشکر...



پیکربندی خاصی نداره.
اگه g++ نصب هستش که هیچ ولی اگه نصب نیست میتونی از قسمت update center نصب کنی.
بعد موقع ساخت یه پروژه ، خود NetBeans بطور اتوماتیک پیکربندی میشه ولی اگه نشد به صفحه کامپایلر میری و یه Refresh میکنی بعد همه چی حل میشه.

----------


## rezaricky

من میخوام jdk رو روی لینوکس ubuntu نصب کنم  وقتی این دستور رو وارد میکنم :
sudo chmod 755 /opt/java/32/jdk-6u21-linux-i586.bin
این پیغامو میده :
chmod command not found
ممکنه کمکم کنین

----------


## Open-Source

> من میخوام jdk رو روی لینوکس ubuntu نصب کنم  وقتی این دستور رو وارد میکنم :
> sudo chmod 755 /opt/java/32/jdk-6u21-linux-i586.bin
> این پیغامو میده :
> chmod command not found
> ممکنه کمکم کنین


این یعنی اینکه chmod روی سیستم شما نصب نیستش.
ولی این تقریبا غیر ممکن هستش.
آخه chmod بطور پیش فرض روی سیستم های بر پایه لینوکس نصب هستش. یا بهتر بگم: یکی از اجزای اصلی لینوکس هست.

شما دستور زیر رو وارد کن ببین چی نشون میده:
chmod --version

----------

